# Setting up my new rifle



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was wondering how some of you guys sight in your rifle for the fist time if you dont have a laser sighter? When setting your trigger pull what is the best way to dry fire?


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

sighting in, get boresighted(wheather u do it yourself or take it somewhere) then start at about 50 yards. trigger pull- just make sure its not loaded and pull the trigger slowly, paying atention to things such as creep and weight.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW!!


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

How much distance should you have between your scope and the barrel? Is 1/8 of an inch ok? Once place told me that as long as its not touching your ok is this true.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

yes its true, the closer to the barrel the better, but not touching. 1/8" is perfect.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I got it so you can put a dollar bill folded in half between the scope and the barrel.


----------

